# CHP Furlough Information



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

From the California Highway Patrol website:


Quote:
The CHP Is Open For Business

Furlough InformationThe state is facing a $42 billion deficit and is in the midst of a fiscal crisis. In an effort to reduce spending so essential services are not jeopardized the Governor developed the State Furlough Program. The Furlough Program begins on February 6, 2009. During that time, many state employees will be furloughed on the first and third Friday of each month. The California Highway Patrol (CHP) has elected to maintain normal business operations to the greatest extent possible, with offices that serve the public remaining open during normal business hours. Local CHP offices, as well as the majority of our Headquarters operations, will be staffed on furlough days by uniformed personnel or a combination of uniformed and nonuniformed personnel where the Department has been granted flexability to furlough staff on days other than the first and third Fridays. The few offices that will be closed on furlough days are listed below. In addition to CHP offices being open we wish to ensure the public of the following: 

The CHP will maintain essential public safety services to ensure we continue to provide safety, service and security to the public. There will be no reduction in patrol services or response times to the public. 

Dispatch centers will remain adequately staffed on a 24/7 basis to be able to respond to emergency calls from the public. 

In order to ensure the safety of the commercial truck traffic on the state’s roadways, commercial vehicle inspection facilities will remain open. 

The following CHP operations will be closed on furlough days: 

Office of Legal Affairs - Sacramento 
Information Technology Section – Sacramento 
Administrative Services Division – Sacramento 
Fleet Operations – Sacramento 
Fleet Operations – Torrance 
Business Services Section – Sacramento 
Supply Services – Sacramento 
Human Resources - Sacramento 

If you need to urgently contact any of the above commands, please call (916) 657-7261.


----------

